# Living in Leeds



## crustychick (Mar 15, 2010)

Me n the Boy are thinking of maybe moving to Leeds. 

does anyone have any experience of what it's like to live there?

also, any tips on what are good areas to live in, or which to avoid?


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2010)

I've lived here nearly 10 years, started off in Hyde Park area then moved to Woodhouse and now live in Armley. Its pretty good can't complain, what kind of area you looking for, what are you after?


----------



## Bassism (Mar 16, 2010)

i live nr leeds its a nice place to live however i do like being a stones throw away as i'm not into all that city living. Leeds as a place i always pined for it whereever i went in the world so i suppose that says a lot x


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey crusty 
I live in Leeds - I can give you advice! What sort of area are you looking to live in? One word of advice: unless you like annoying student twats, avoid Headingley!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey fpg  you're back! yay!

no idea on areas at all. never been to Leeds. I want somewhere I can have a house with a garden. He probably wants somewhere close to the action... usually those two areas aren't the same, unless they're very expensive 

what's Woodhouse like?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

Leeds is ace crusty. Depending on your budget, you should be able to find a place with a garden that isn't too far from town. Tbh, most places aren't too far from town


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> Hey fpg  you're back! yay!
> 
> no idea on areas at all. never been to Leeds. I want somewhere I can have a house with a garden. He probably wants somewhere close to the action... usually those two areas aren't the same, unless they're very expensive
> 
> what's Woodhouse like?



I recommend Hyde Park, it's pretty cool  It's quite studenty, but not in an annoying headingley way, and it's definitely near the 'action'... there are loads of fun parties/gigs/festivals always going on there. Might be a bit harder to find a garden, but not impossible, my house has a lovely little garden, that also happens to be filled with lots of rhubarb and herbs... mmmm. 

Although it is where I live and I'm sure all the other areas have their charms too, I just know hyde park better...

re: woodhouse, to be honest i don't know it very well... but when I did go I didn't like it that much tbh. But probably best to ask someone who knows that area better than I do!

Meanwood and Burley are meant to be nice and suburban but I've never really ventured out there to be honest. There are some posher places in town but I doubt they'd have a garden. 

Actually, since the only places I know properly are headingley (avoid! avoid!) and hyde park maybe I'm actually not much help 

Leeds is really cheap for rent btw...


----------



## crustychick (Mar 16, 2010)

cool, thanks guys. well, if he gets the job and decides to take it... then i'll probably have to come up to have a nosy round 

(Berlin is still a possibility by the way, Biddly )


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to live in Burley (& Headingley, Hyde Park and Chapeltown, not at the same time, obviously) and it's not bad at all, not that close to any 'action' tho. You might get a small garden in Hyde Park but would be better off going a bit further out of town if that's a priority.  Meanwood is probly best for both garden and action, tho not brilliant for either (iyswim)


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

Meanwood is really nice 

I dont know what you all mean by not close to action (or what crusty's fella means by action ) - but you can get a bus from Headingley, Burley or Hyde Park and be in the centre of town in 15 mins. Unless their buses got much slower over the last few years


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Meanwood is really nice
> 
> I dont know what you all mean by not close to action (or what crusty's fella means by action ) - but you can get a bus from Headingley, Burley or Hyde Park and be in the centre of town in 15 mins. Unless their buses got much slower over the last few years



My very-grown-up friend has just bought a house in Meanwood with her boyfriend, and I'm going over there for dinner next week. I'll check it out and report 

edit: Biddly, you ever back in Leeds? We should go for a drink!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 16, 2010)

Where is the commonly accepted border between headingley and hyde park, i.e. if I were looking for a place to rent, how would I know which it was in – is there a street type boundary between the two???


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> Where is the commonly accepted border between headingley and hyde park, i.e. if I were looking for a place to rent, how would I know which it was in – is there a street type boundary between the two???



Cardigan Road.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Cardigan Road.


That splits hyde park and Burley too.



fakeplasticgirl said:


> edit: Biddly, you ever back in Leeds? We should go for a drink!


Not often, but will shout if I do pop up


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Cardigan Road.



Yeah, and don't go too far down Otley Road either (as in, away from the town centre.)
I might be being unfair though - I know people who live in Headingley and they really like it...

Hyde Park is pretty crusty though! So you'd probably love it


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 16, 2010)

Hyde Park is very studenty


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Hyde Park is very studenty



It is, that's true, if you want to avoid students altogether definitely go for somewhere like meanwood. but they are fun, crusty students 

edit - I'm getting a bit worried I might be giving bad advice here, i haven't lived in leeds all that long. feel free to correct me anyone


----------



## crustychick (Mar 16, 2010)

So, would I be right in thinking that the hyde park area would be bounded by Cardigan road in the west, Victoria Road/Headingley Lane in the north, Hyde Park road in the east and say, Burley Road in the south??? As a rough estimate?


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> That splits hyde park and Burley too.


yeah.... burley and headingley are both the other side of cardigan road to hyde park... i guess then the rail line divides headingely and burley, more or less.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> So, would I be right in thinking that the hyde park area would be bounded by Cardigan road in the west, Victoria Road/Headingley Lane in the north, Hyde Park road in the east and say, Burley Road in the south??? As a rough estimate?


That sounds about right... I think


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> So, would I be right in thinking that the hyde park area would be bounded by Cardigan road in the west, Victoria Road/Headingley Lane in the north, Hyde Park road in the east and say, Burley Road in the south??? As a rough estimate?



yes more or less. within hyde park there are some bits that are much rougher than others (when i lived there)


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2010)

A lot of Hyde Parky types have been slowly moving over to Woodhouse I reckon... backs onto a lovely wooded hill called the Ridge which looks over Meanwood...


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2010)

near this pub is quite nice to live http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/79/7991/Chemic/Woodhouse
it seems like it is qute popular now, when i lived near there it was really dying so that's good.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

my favourite pub is the brudenell social club... ace gigs there too. plus, it's just down the road from me.

(does this make me student scum?  )

that said... i kinda want to move away from leeds now. back to oxford


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 16, 2010)

I've lived in Leeds for bout 6 years now and it's a great city. I've lived in Burley for 3 years, Headingley for 1 and am just coming up to 2 years in a city centre flat. Burley was ok as it wasn't as studenty as Headingley (or Hyde Park) but not a great deal there (still had to walk to Headingley for nights out). You'll probably struggle for a garden there tho. Also if you go to somewhere like Burley, Hyde Park (which imo is a dump!) or Headingley then expect to pay more for your house than you would elsewhere because most people round there aren't paying the rent and the landlords know that! 

As for the city centre, it's got its obvious pluses and minuses. On the plus side everything's on your doorstep and you never have to get a taxi anywhere. Definitely the most convenient place to live but on the down side it's expensive for what it is (you'll save at least £100 each outside the city and I barely scrape by every month) and there's no 'community' (no proper local, no decent big supermarket - Morrisons didn't even have fucking celery last night ). I'll be moving in out in a few months when my girlfriend moves over so we're "looking" at a 3 bedroom flat in the city centre (for 3 of us) but I don't think they exist with what I'm prepared to pay for rent and I think I'd prefer to move out of the city centre. 

There's lots of nice places and the only areas I'd not consider is anywhere in the south of the city centre, Chapeltown and Harehills (and probably anywhere to the east of the city, just cos I don't know what's out that way!). I think I'd really like to move to Chapel Allerton as I've been told it's like Headingley without the students (altho alarm bells are telling me that just means a load of pretentious middle class wankers but hey ho!)


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 16, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> my favourite pub is the brudenell social club... ace gigs there too. plus, it's just down the road from me.
> 
> (does this make me student scum?  )
> 
> that said... i kinda want to move away from leeds now. back to oxford



they didn't used to have hardly any gigs at that place when i lived there but it does sound like a cool place now! the only times i went in was for some kind jewish festival where everyone had to get drunk that happens every year, and a wake after a funeral... and maybe there was a dub night there once. wait i also tried to climb into some one-off techno night through the roof there once, that is just flashes of memory though.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 17, 2010)

Hehe you used to be able to walk in thru the fire escape  No longer!


----------



## moose (Mar 17, 2010)

Hyde Park had the distinction of containing the UK's most robbed street for many years. It's a shithole.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 17, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> As for the city centre, it's got its obvious pluses and minuses. On the plus side everything's on your doorstep and you never have to get a taxi anywhere. Definitely the most convenient place to live but on the down side it's expensive for what it is (you'll save at least £100 each outside the city and I barely scrape by every month) and there's no 'community' (no proper local, *no decent big supermarket - Morrisons didn't even have fucking celery last night *). I'll be moving in out in a few months when my girlfriend moves over so we're "looking" at a 3 bedroom flat in the city centre (for 3 of us) but I don't think they exist with what I'm prepared to pay for rent and I think I'd prefer to move out of the city centre.



The market however, is fantastic. I'm there five days a week.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

moose said:


> Hyde Park had the distinction of containing the UK's most robbed street for many years. It's a shithole.



Chestnut avenue? My friends used to live there... love that street  lots of fun parties! Plus, the victorian terraces there are gorgeous. I reckon it's only the most robbed street because people are too busy partying to remember to lock their doors 

It's not a shithole, don't listen to them CC. Though if you're looking for somewhere a bit quieter, maybe try Meanwood? I have heard it's lovely


----------



## crustychick (Mar 17, 2010)

hmmmm, am quite excited about the prospect of moving to Leeds now. If he gets both jobs he's going for then we'll have a tough decision to make!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

You'll have to have two weekends away - one doing a reccie round leeds, the other round Berlin


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2010)

moose said:


> Hyde Park had the distinction of containing the UK's most robbed street for many years. It's a shithole.



it wasn't for "many years", it was for one year in about 1986 and then the story got spread. the police don't release a league table of "most burgled streets" every year.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

I reckon it was probably down to one night


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it wasn't for "many years", it was for one year in about 1986 and then the story got spread. the police don't release a league table of "most burgled streets" every year.



also, wasn't it the daily fail that reported it? 

oooh berlin eh? i'm visiting there this summer hopefully... that reminds me... must make a self-absorbed FPG style post about it on urban asking for tips...


----------



## crustychick (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You'll have to have two weekends away - one doing a reccie round leeds, the other round Berlin




oooh, yes. definitely


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it wasn't for "many years", it was for one year in about 1986 and then the story got spread. the police don't release a league table of "most burgled streets" every year.



it's insurance companies that release the info. I thought Ebor Street was meant to be worse when I was there (85-91) because of the fact that nothing overlooks it, so no one sees burglars coming or going.

Kimbolton Avenue in Nottingham now claims the honour.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2010)

> Chestnut Avenue
> Chestnut Avenue in Hyde Park was the subject of many articles in 2001/02, including one in the Daily Mail asking Is this the most burgled street in Britain?.[8] This is not shown in the police statistics[9] but the high student population with many valuable items in their houses are a common target for criminals. In fact, references to its being, 'The most-burgled street in Britain' go back as far as at least 1993.[citation needed]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyde_Park,_Leeds


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2010)

but anyway, yeah there are loads of burglaries in the hyde park area, much more than anywhere else i've ever lived..


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

i've never been burgled... *touch wood*

This has some fun club nights too: http://www.thecommonplace.org.uk/


----------



## Bingo (Mar 17, 2010)

We're doing a benefit gig at the Commonplace in a few weeks, check the thread! 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=318227


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

will try make that!

edit: Of course! the night before my exam on 11th (yes, I have exams on a sunday  ) How grimly predictable


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

CC, I also got some good tips from people on here when I first moved to leeds, you might wanna have a read:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=262541&highlight=newsom

(ignore my whinging about my dreadful housemates... who were also most definitely _not_ lovely... i was trying be nice/gracious!)


----------



## Bingo (Mar 17, 2010)

ah fiddlesticks... everyone else should come down tho!


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 17, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> The market however, is fantastic. I'm there five days a week.


Yes true I was thinking about what I said about the city centre and food shopping and I was pretty much talking out of my arse cos it's brilliant! I do my shopping pretty much after pay day which involves a trip to the market to get my meat, the Chinese supermarket to get Chinese stuff and Morrisons for anything else. The market and Chinese supermarket are really cheap and saves me an absolute fortune!


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 17, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> It's not a shithole, don't listen to them CC. Though if you're looking for somewhere a bit quieter, maybe try Meanwood? I have heard it's lovely


Hyde Park would be good if you're a student or want to live that lifestyle, but I'd hardly recommend it to anyone who was looking for a nice place to live. It's not particularly rough or dangerous like some areas of Leeds (altho was in the news last year I think after a particularly nasty burglary where someone was stabbed!) but most people with jobs don't want parties goin on all night next door! If I was going to recommend something nearby (more quiet, cleaner and with a garden) I'd recommend that area of Burley between St Michaels Road, Cardigan Road and the train lines, then you're close to the action in both Hyde Park and Headingley but without some of the negative aspects of those areas...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> Hyde Park would be good if you're a student or want to live that lifestyle, but I'd hardly recommend it to anyone who was looking for a nice place to live. It's not particularly rough or dangerous like some areas of Leeds (altho was in the news last year I think after a particularly nasty burglary where someone was stabbed!) but most people with jobs don't want parties goin on all night next door! If I was going to recommend something nearby (more quiet, cleaner and with a garden) I'd recommend that area of Burley between St Michaels Road, Cardigan Road and the train lines, then you're close to the action in both Hyde Park and Headingley but without some of the negative aspects of those areas...



Sure - I did say Hyde Park might be a bit studenty, it would depends what she was looking for... never been to Burley despite its close proximity but have heard it's nice...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 18, 2010)

Crusty - I've also just discovered this place:

 http://www.oblongleeds.org.uk/node/287


----------



## crustychick (Mar 18, 2010)

okay. that's it. I WANT to move to Leeds now. It seems like there is way more alternatively stuff going on than in Oxford. which is nice, but a bit, well, boring... 

Plus it's got Manchester down the road and Hebden Bridge where I have friends. Two of my uni buddies live nearby (Otley and Wetherby) and it's within spitting distance of the Peak District, the Yorkshire Dales and not far to the Lakes. 

It sounds awesome!!! 

Now I just need to convince work to let me work from home at least 4 days a week and I'll be laughing!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 18, 2010)

You'll need to change at civillisation (Sheffield) in order to reach the Peak District!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 18, 2010)

Ive lived in Leeds nearly 20 years. 

Hyde Park is a dump but lively - you'll struggle to get somewhere with a garden, they're is a hefty student tax and the rents are high for you get. 

Burley is OK - but a bit out of the way. 

Meanwood and Meanwood side of headingley have lots of nice houses with gardens and your close to meanwood ridge and meanwood park  - whcih are about as good a runral space as you'll get in any city.

Woodhouse is mostly back to backs - so not many gardens. Its cheapish but on the tatty side. However you are right next to meanwood ridge and The Chemic is probably the best pub in Leeds. 

Other part of Leeds - 

Chaple Allerton is indeed poncy middle class arty types and very expensive. 
Chapletown is cheaper, has some massive old houses but quite run down and does have some occasional dodgey gang realted stuff going down - but its nowhere near as bad as its reputation. 

Harehills is very tatty and densely populated but cheap. 
Beeston in South Leeds is similar, but a bit mroe aggro. 

East Leeds goes from large social housing estates to middling income surburbia - dullness and grimnees in varying degrees.  

north Leeds is more afluent and leafy - but obviously the rents reflect this. Plus its not near any kinds of lively stuff. 

Sounds like meanwood, woodhouse or far headingley would suit your needs.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 18, 2010)

i have a nice leafy garden and i live in hyde park... i think all the houses on my street do too. maybe i'm just lucky 
ETA: most of the houses are 4-8 bedroomed though afaik... because of the high student population. which i assume is not what CC is looking for...
i also think the rent is cheap *BUT* this is coming from someone who, aside from leeds, has only ever rented in oxford and edinburgh... not exactly known for their affordable housing...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 18, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i have a nice leafy garden and i live in hyde park... i think all the houses on my street do too. maybe i'm just lucky
> ETA: most of the houses are 4-8 bedroomed though afaik... because of the high student population. which i assume is not what you're looking for...



Yes - Theres a few with gardens.

where are you FPG?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 18, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> Yes - Theres a few with gardens.
> 
> where are you FPG?



ash grove


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 18, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> ash grove



Ah - yes. Some nice houses on there - all pretty big HMOs though?

no longer the 'most burgled street in europe' either


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 18, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> Ah - yes. Some nice houses on there - all pretty big HMOs though?
> 
> no longer the 'most burgled street in europe' either



HMOs? (sorry i'm stupid)

wasn't that chestnut avenue?  (also a nice street)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 18, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> HMOs? (sorry i'm stupid)
> 
> wasn't that chestnut avenue?  (also a nice street)



Houses of mutiple occupation. 

I think the 'most burgled street' title moved around hyde park over the years!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 18, 2010)

one house usually has 6-8 students living in it (but not with separate landlords usually, i don't think... if that's what HMO means). yeah, probs not ideal for the OP..


----------



## crustychick (Mar 18, 2010)

On doing a little more research, I quite fancy the look of Burley - quite close to the 'action' in Headingley and Hyde Park, but broader streets, with bigger houses and more chance of a garden. also only a 2 mile-ish bike ride to the university 

Boy is in Leeds today and tomorrow so I'm going to send him on a recon mission


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 18, 2010)

crustychick said:


> On doing a little more research, I quite fancy the look of Burley - quite close to the 'action' in Headingley and Hyde Park, but broader streets, with bigger houses and more chance of a garden. also only a 2 mile-ish bike ride to the university
> 
> Boy is in Leeds today and tomorrow so I'm going to send him on a recon mission


that's where i would live if i moved back i think...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 18, 2010)

hang on, just realised one of my friend's does actually live in burley 
she's renting a gorgeous little cottage there with her boyfriend and they have a fab garden. it's lovely!


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 18, 2010)

By the way, there's no KFC in Leeds city centre, not to put you off or anything but it's a fucking disgrace


----------



## smmudge (Mar 18, 2010)

Everyone else has given much better advice than I could, so I'll just add that leeds is ace and you'll have loads of fun if you live here 

And Burley is nice. Students are all contained inside St Michaels Lane it seems!



fakeplasticgirl said:


> Chestnut avenue? My friends used to live there... love that street  lots of fun parties! Plus, the victorian terraces there are gorgeous. I reckon it's only the most robbed street because people are too busy partying to remember to lock their doors



Haha chestnut avenue has _at least _one party a week, I wouldn't be surprised at all if it was the most burgled!


----------



## free spirit (Mar 19, 2010)

crustychick said:


> On doing a little more research, I quite fancy the look of Burley - quite close to the 'action' in Headingley and Hyde Park, but broader streets, with bigger houses and more chance of a garden. also only a 2 mile-ish bike ride to the university
> 
> Boy is in Leeds today and tomorrow so I'm going to send him on a recon mission


Burley also has a train station so quick local train links to Leeds station... as does moor grange just up the road, which confusingly is next to headingley station (which isn't actually in headingley), with 1930's and 50's/60's semis with gardens etc and a short walk across becket park to far headingley (proper non-student pubs), 10 minutes up the road to headingley, 10 minutes the other way to kirkstall leisure centre, cinema etc and right next to 2 sets of allotments if you're that way inclined, as well as generally having garages / off street parking and being quieter than burley / hyde park / headingley.

on the minus side you'd be nearer to me, but you can't have everything


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> By the way, there's no KFC in Leeds city centre, not to put you off or anything but it's a fucking disgrace



i've never even noticed that 

isn't it a good thing?


----------



## crustychick (Mar 19, 2010)

free spirit said:


> Burley also has a train station so quick local train links to Leeds station... as does moor grange just up the road, which confusingly is next to headingley station (which isn't actually in headingley), with 1930's and 50's/60's semis with gardens etc and a short walk across becket park to far headingley (proper non-student pubs), 10 minutes up the road to headingley, 10 minutes the other way to kirkstall leisure centre, cinema etc and right next to 2 sets of allotments if you're that way inclined, as well as generally having garages / off street parking and being quieter than burley / hyde park / headingley.
> 
> on the minus side you'd be nearer to me, but you can't have everything



sounds pretty good...


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh yea if you plan to move to Burley (or Hyde Park), under no circumstances should you rent a property off a company called MyHomez (previously Providence Properties as seen on Watchdog). They owe me over £1000 in deposits and court fees which I will never see again. Stay away from them and any other estate agents whose last name is Zaman (they have a habit of setting up new companies after their reputation gets so bad)


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want a garden you're probably going to have to get a semi detatched to make it affordable! Some nice streets with semis still close to the 'action!' but a mix of families and smaller shared houses. From memory, Stanmore Cres is right in the middle of the 2 stations so pretty central. Nearer to Headingly station, streets called St Anne's Way, Lane, Drive or Eden Drive or Crescent. 
I'm pretty sure there's a KFC in Headingly centre too if that's what's important!


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 20, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> If you want a garden you're probably going to have to get a semi detatched to make it affordable! Some nice streets with semis still close to the 'action!' but a mix of families and smaller shared houses. From memory, Stanmore Cres is right in the middle of the 2 stations so pretty central. Nearer to Headingly station, streets called St Anne's Way, Lane, Drive or Eden Drive or Crescent.
> I'm pretty sure there's a KFC in Headingly centre too if that's what's important!


Yes there's a KFC in Headingley, sweet sweet memories! (Not that I'd ever want to move back there, but having a KFC nearby can only be a massive positive!)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

what was your man's verdict on leeds then crusty?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 21, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> Yes there's a KFC in Headingley, sweet sweet memories! (Not that I'd ever want to move back there, but having a KFC nearby can only be a massive positive!)


you are the north to my south


----------



## crustychick (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to say, a KFC is the least of my concerns. in actual fact - no chicken shops at all would be just peachy


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> As for the city centre, it's got its obvious pluses and minuses. On the plus side everything's on your doorstep and you never have to get a taxi anywhere. Definitely the most convenient place to live but on the down side it's expensive for what it is



It's not expensive compared to London prices. My mate lives just round t'corner from Reliance bar (near gatecrasher what used to be mr craigs) - lovely 2 bed apartment and pays £50 less a month than what I pay for a 1 bed flat in Leyton.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> It's not expensive compared to London prices. My mate lives just round t'corner from Reliance bar (near gatecrasher what used to be mr craigs) - lovely 2 bed apartment and pays £50 less a month than what I pay for a 1 bed flat in Leyton.


*sigh*
as fun as leeds in, i am desperate to move to london
*jealous*


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 22, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> It's not expensive compared to London prices. My mate lives just round t'corner from Reliance bar (near gatecrasher what used to be mr craigs) - lovely 2 bed apartment and pays £50 less a month than what I pay for a 1 bed flat in Leyton.


Those flats up that way tend to be a bit cheaper than other parts of the City Centre (can only think because they're next door to Little London and might appear to be a bit far away from things)

ATM me and a mate are paying £700 between us for a 2 bedroom (bout £100 more than where your mate is staying probably) but it's a good location near to the train station but for not much more you can get a really nice 3 bedroom semi in a really nice area like Roundhay or Wortley (and they'll have gardens for BBQs!)

Incidentally, as I've been looking quite a bit recently, I can tell you that Headingley and Hyde Park appear to be the most expensive places to rent in Leeds (more expensive than the middle class suburbs) so just a word of warning if people think these areas are a cheap place to live (Burley seems to be cheap tho). Expect to pay way over the odds for an LS6 postcode!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 22, 2010)

This is all very, very useful info - thanks Cyber


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 22, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> Expect to pay way over the odds for an LS6 postcode!



really? i thought my rent was pretty cheap  maybe that's just compared to oxford/edinburgh...i'm paying about £100 a month less now!
ETA: you can see i'm not much help here


----------



## smmudge (Mar 23, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> *sigh*
> as fun as leeds in, i am desperate to move to london
> *jealous*



I lived in London before I moved here. Leeds is way more betterer. 

And I can see how LS6 is expensive, for Leeds, but for rent generally, it's still pretty cheap. I mean I don't feel like I'm getting ripped off at all!


----------

